# Active List for Misfire on TTRS with Flashes/Tunes



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hello all,

Please copy/post, and add yourself to the list if you are having misfire issues with your tune for the TTRS.


Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms


1.)
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great Idea!!!! 

Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms


1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms


1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)'12 / GIAC - Stage 1, 93 Octane / Secondary Cat deletes only / Power loss at WOT in 3 or 4, backfires seconds following hard full throttle application, intermittently
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms


1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)'12 / GIAC - Stage 1, 93 Octane / Secondary Cat deletes only / Power loss at WOT in 3 or 4, backfires seconds following hard full throttle application, intermittently
3.) 2013 TTRS/APR stage I tune/93 octane - misfire mainly in 6th, but occasionally other gears mostly at WOT 
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms
Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms


1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)'12 / GIAC - Stage 1, 93 Octane / Secondary Cat deletes only / Power loss at WOT in 3 or 4, backfires seconds following hard full throttle application, intermittently
3.) 2013 TTRS/APR stage I tune/93 octane - misfire mainly in 6th, but occasionally other gears mostly at WOT 
4.) 13 TTRS/APR Stage/ 93 Octane no other mods, misfire in 5th & 6th at 3500 RPMS and punch it
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so far everyone's posted 93 octane, can it be crappy fuel? perhaps the fuel you are putting in is not as advertised... try another part of town or something

i have 93 program too no misfires for me ever, but i've been using 94 at least


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

i have thought of that as well, Audi recommends top tier gas and in the past I have always used Shell (which is a top tier) and this may sound crazy but you can tell. I am working on running my tank down and then going to try a full tank of Shell.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms


1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)'12 / GIAC - Stage 1, 93 Octane / Secondary Cat deletes only / Power loss at WOT in 3 or 4, backfires seconds following hard full throttle application, intermittently
3.) 2013 TTRS/APR stage I tune/93 octane - misfire mainly in 6th, but occasionally other gears mostly at WOT 
4.) 13 TTRS/APR Stage/ 93 Octane no other mods, misfire in 5th & 6th at 3500 RPMS and punch it
5.) 2012 TTRS/APR Stage 2.5 Tune (re-flash supposed to fix issue but didn't)/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires when going 75% to 100% throttle in 4, 5 and 6th. Also my turbo has completely stopped working twice but not after re-tune thus far.
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Quick question. Isn't shell's top tier gas 91 octane? In Canada shell only has 91 oct so that might be an issue for some people. I only put in 94 oct in my car because its available. I was thinking of apr remap but after reading all these misfire issues, it's kinda Holding me back .


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I use Shell 93 Octane which is readily available at all Shell stations here in the state of PA.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

keitth24 said:


> Quick question. Isn't shell's top tier gas 91 octane? In Canada shell only has 91 oct so that might be an issue for some people. I only put in 94 oct in my car because its available. I was thinking of apr remap but after reading all these misfire issues, it's kinda Holding me back .


Available octane rating varies by state in the US. Some of it is based on altitude, but also local environmental laws and formulation requirements come into play. For example in TN, almost all gas had ~10% ethanol content, though gas with no ethanol can be found at some independent stations. Highest octane rating is normally 93, though some stations sell 92 as it is a little cheaper. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Why is everyone convinced it's a misfire? Could it not be a fuel supply issue or some sort of torque limiter kicking in? Low octane would not cause a misfire.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

bc one of the key symptoms is a backfire, plain and simple, in addition there is a drop off in power both come and go depending on power application or gearing.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

someone goto home depot, buy Toluene, add 2 gallons of it to your tank, see if misfires go away


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

LongviewTx said:


> bc one of the key symptoms is a backfire, plain and simple, in addition there is a drop off in power both come and go depending on power application or gearing.


Sounds like a fuel cut.. anyone actually hook up a VCDS to check for misfire codes?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

tdi-bart said:


> someone goto home depot, buy Toluene, add 2 gallons of it to your tank, see if misfires go away


Lower than required fuel octane does not cause misfires.. 87 octane more easily combustable than 93


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

2012 TTRS APR STAGE2/ AWE Intercooler/ APR DP W HFC.. I did not have any issues with stage 1 but since going to stage 2 constant check engine light, but no decrease in power or limp mode...misfires vary from gear but always at WOT...seems to be most prominent in lower gears lately since I am not driving the car hard BC of CEL that I am going to get fixed once I have the time to...

Pulled codes quickly on Wednesday and no codes other than a vacum hose for the AC??? Turned it off and the CEL is back on???


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Southshorettrs said:


> 2012 TTRS APR STAGE2/ AWE Intercooler/ APR DP W HFC.. I did not have any issues with stage 1 but since going to stage 2 constant check engine light, but no decrease in power or limp mode...misfires vary from gear but always at WOT...seems to be most prominent in lower gears lately since I am not driving the car hard BC of CEL that I am going to get fixed once I have the time to...
> 
> Pulled codes quickly on Wednesday and no codes other than a vacum hose for the AC??? Turned it off and the CEL is back on???


The thread is going off track a bit... 

Did you pull codes again? Did you use VAG-COM or just an OBD2 reader? We need data pulled by VAG-COM or a dealer type tool to make any sense of these issues being reported. They may not even be a misfire type event. The backfire out the exhaust does suggest that a misfire caused fuel to be dumped/ignited in the exhaust, but we need to get out of guessing mode. VAG-COM logs from a range of vehicles that experience this issue would help take the guess work out of troubleshooting. 

Regarding octane, a lower rating than needed would result in knock, which would cause the ECU to pull timing. I don't see that causing a backfire or misfire. 

On the other hand, excessive true misfire events can result in the ECU deactivating the effected cylinder. The check engine light will illuminate if this happens.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

caj1 said:


> Sounds like a fuel cut.. anyone actually hook up a VCDS to check for misfire codes?


not on mine. do not own one, nor have access to one.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> The thread is going off track a bit...


Yes, please keep this thread on track.



LongviewTx said:


> not on mine. do not own one, nor have access to one.


I have one that you are more than welcome to use. I live in North Dallas though.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Have a cable and have logged using vcds misfires without the backfire and not limited to higher gears. Uneven/rough idle, hesitation when hitting gas. Power coming on at around 3000 rpm where it used to come at around 2000. misfires in 3 cylinders now but the dealer wont do anythi without a light and that wont come on until it misfres around 40 times per cycle. 
Going to do some more logs now. If there are any specific values you want me to log, let me know and will do it later today or tomorrow.
logged timing retardation and 3 cylinders havw numbers that are close then the pthers are way different but dont know if that is bad cuz dont know what tiing retardation is.
As far aas 93 octane, hat is not sold in Arizona so lmited to 91 or 100 racing($8 per gallon)
2012 TT RS with Stasis ECU tune


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Southshorettrs said:


> 2012 TTRS APR STAGE2/ AWE Intercooler/ APR DP W HFC.. I did not have any issues with stage 1 but since going to stage 2 constant check engine light, but no decrease in power or limp mode...misfires vary from gear but always at WOT...seems to be most prominent in lower gears lately since I am not driving the car hard BC of CEL that I am going to get fixed once I have the time to...
> 
> Pulled codes quickly on Wednesday and no codes other than a vacum hose for the AC??? Turned it off and the CEL is back on???





RisR32 said:


> Please list the... Year of TTRS/Brand of Tune/Octane/Modifications/Misfire Symptoms
> 
> 
> 1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
> ...



Remember to copy/paste peeps.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Quisp said:


> Have a cable and have logged using vcds misfires without the backfire and not limited to higher gears. Uneven/rough idle, hesitation when hitting gas. Power coming on at around 3000 rpm where it used to come at around 2000. misfires in 3 cylinders now but the dealer wont do anythi without a light and that wont come on until it misfres around 40 times per cycle.
> Going to do some more logs now. If there are any specific values you want me to log, let me know and will do it later today or tomorrow.
> logged timing retardation and 3 cylinders havw numbers that are close then the pthers are way different but dont know if that is bad cuz dont know what tiing retardation is.
> As far aas 93 octane, hat is not sold in Arizona so lmited to 91 or 100 racing($8 per gallon)
> 2012 TT RS with Stasis ECU tune



Please add yourself to the list. :thumbup:


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Quisp said:


> Have a cable and have logged using vcds misfires without the backfire and not limited to higher gears. Uneven/rough idle, hesitation when hitting gas. Power coming on at around 3000 rpm where it used to come at around 2000. misfires in 3 cylinders now but the dealer wont do anythi without a light and that wont come on until it misfres around 40 times per cycle.
> Going to do some more logs now. If there are any specific values you want me to log, let me know and will do it later today or tomorrow.
> logged timing retardation and 3 cylinders havw numbers that are close then the pthers are way different but dont know if that is bad cuz dont know what tiing retardation is.
> As far aas 93 octane, hat is not sold in Arizona so lmited to 91 or 100 racing($8 per gallon)
> 2012 TT RS with Stasis ECU tune


Mine is the same with the misfire when power is coming on at around 3k. The weird thing is that at the track from first gear WOT all the way to 4th I did not have one misfire. I thought about fueling also. I used 93 octane at Hess for a bit and now I am using Shell V-power 93 octane. I don't think there is much of a difference but it would have been nice to see if it misfired at the track on hess gas. Anyway, thanks for doing the logs. I hope we can all get to the bottom of this


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)'12 / GIAC - Stage 1, 93 Octane / Secondary Cat deletes only / Power loss at WOT in 3 or 4, backfires seconds following hard full throttle application, intermittently
3.) 2013 TTRS/APR stage I tune/93 octane - misfire mainly in 6th, but occasionally other gears mostly at WOT 
4.) 13 TTRS/APR Stage/ 93 Octane no other mods, misfire in 5th & 6th at 3500 RPMS and punch it
5.) 2012 TTRS/APR Stage 2.5 Tune (re-flash supposed to fix issue but didn't)/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires when going 75% to 100% throttle in 4, 5 and 6th. Also my turbo has completely stopped working twice but not after re-tune thus far.
6.)2012 TTRS APR STAGE2/ AWE Intercooler/ APR DP W HFC.. I did not have any issues with stage 1 but since going to stage 2 constant check engine light, but no decrease in power or limp mode...misfires vary from gear but always at WOT...seems to be most prominent in lower gears lately since I am not driving the car hard BC of CEL that I am going to get fixed once I have the time to...
7.)2012 TTRS/Stasis/91 octane, no check engine light but misfires in vcds log. Misfire moves to different cylinders from log to log. Rough idle, hesitation when accelerating, mileage down.
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is a copy of one of the logs i did

might have to zoom since it came out small when i copied to bucket.

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q574/quisp13/misfire1.jpg


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Can we get the mileag eon the cars when the misfire started? I am at 10.750 miles.
Has anyone checked thier valves for carbon deposits or buidlup? These are direct injection and a common problem with that type of injection is carbon buildup becasue there is no wash from the gas spray like on regular iunjection. Had 2 BMWs that had simnilar problems and turned out to be carbon.
Valve cleaning made all the difference. Even with 93 octane it istill happens.
Wasnt sure if anyone had vbrought it up as a possibility.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

that has crossed my mind

i'm using vw504/507 spec oil which greatly reduces carbon buildup, normally dealers will pour in vs502 oil which accelerates the buildup, so that might be a reason i haven't experienced any misfires yet


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I only have 3k miles so far. I have not changed my oil yet. I got my car in germany and the gas there is a lot better in my opinion. Anyway, thanks for the info on the oil bart. I will keep that in mind when I get my first oil change.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

read through it all its interesting, especially page 19 

http://www.lubrizol.com/EngineOilAdditives/ACEA/ConferencePapers/LowerSAPS.pdf

here's the oil i use now, you can get it from any vw dealer, they put it in their tdi's 

vw oil's http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

read through it all its interesting, especially page 19 

http://www.lubrizol.com/EngineOilAdditives/ACEA/ConferencePapers/LowerSAPS.pdf

vw oil's http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php

here's the oil i use now, you can get it from any vw dealer, they put it in their tdi's  the gold bottle is the good bottle, black bottle is probably what most dealers will pour in causing carbon buildup


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Quisp said:


> Can we get the mileag eon the cars when the misfire started? I am at 10.750 miles.
> Has anyone checked thier valves for carbon deposits or buidlup? These are direct injection and a common problem with that type of injection is carbon buildup becasue there is no wash from the gas spray like on regular iunjection. Had 2 BMWs that had simnilar problems and turned out to be carbon.
> Valve cleaning made all the difference. Even with 93 octane it istill happens.
> Wasnt sure if anyone had vbrought it up as a possibility.


3400 miles post-flash and beginning of backfires under wot accelerations fyi


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> 3400 miles post-flash and beginning of backfires under wot accelerations fyi


Doesn't sound like carbon build up to me with such low mileage. I swear one day I am going to buy a bore scope though, just to see whether my TT-RS or mk6 GTI have the carbon build up. Makes a WMI kit look like a good buy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

All I see referenced for this oil is TDI engines. You sure it's ok for our gassers?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

ya they use it only in tdi's in NA, it's fine for ours too


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

On the UK forum VAGOC, [email protected] posted that APR is working on this issue... Hopefully that means that a fix is in the works, though APR hasn't communicated very well on the forums that they are indeed looking into the cause. 

Thought I would pass on the news...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

hightechrdn said:


> On the UK forum VAGOC, [email protected] posted that APR is working on this issue... Hopefully that means that a fix is in the works, though APR hasn't communicated very well on the forums that they are indeed looking into the cause.
> 
> Thought I would pass on the news...


Awesome, have a link?


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=12039&page=2


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Yay, I'm #8...

1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)'12 / GIAC - Stage 1, 93 Octane / Secondary Cat deletes only / Power loss at WOT in 3 or 4, backfires seconds following hard full throttle application, intermittently
3.) 2013 TTRS/APR stage I tune/93 octane - misfire mainly in 6th, but occasionally other gears mostly at WOT 
4.) 13 TTRS/APR Stage/ 93 Octane no other mods, misfire in 5th & 6th at 3500 RPMS and punch it
5.) 2012 TTRS/APR Stage 2.5 Tune (re-flash supposed to fix issue but didn't)/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires when going 75% to 100% throttle in 4, 5 and 6th. Also my turbo has completely stopped working twice but not after re-tune thus far.
6.)2012 TTRS APR STAGE2/ AWE Intercooler/ APR DP W HFC.. I did not have any issues with stage 1 but since going to stage 2 constant check engine light, but no decrease in power or limp mode...misfires vary from gear but always at WOT...seems to be most prominent in lower gears lately since I am not driving the car hard BC of CEL that I am going to get fixed once I have the time to...
7.)2012 TTRS/Stasis/91 octane, no check engine light but misfires in vcds log. Misfire moves to different cylinders from log to log. Rough idle, hesitation when accelerating, mileage down.
8.)2012 TTRS/APR Stage 2.5 Tune / 93 octane (91 mix with 100 to get to 93)/APR DP with stock Sport exhaust/ random misfire and hesitation when going 75% to 100% throttle in 4, 5 and 6th. Worse with higher load. Very random occurring.
9.)
10.)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> On the UK forum VAGOC, [email protected] posted that APR is working on this issue... Hopefully that means that a fix is in the works, though APR hasn't communicated very well on the forums that they are indeed looking into the cause.
> 
> Thought I would pass on the news...


That may be a separate issue since it's in reply to this:



suffeks said:


> i have apr stg1, everything is perfect, *no limp, no misfires, nice and strong the only problem i have is a stupid speed limiter* they have no idea what's going on and don't seem in a hurry to help


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

you commented "worse with higher load" would you elaborate on this observation?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> you commented "worse with higher load" would you elaborate on this observation?


high gear, low rpm, wider throttle opening tends to put the most load on the engine.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

well, the reason i asked is that, when i had an ~ 250 lb instructor in the car, all the symptoms were more pronounced. ditch the instructor, those sessions had less problems. so, the actual weight the engine is having to move did influence this problem. i was wondering what specifically he was refereing to


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> high gear, low rpm, wider throttle opening tends to put the most load on the engine.


 high gear, low rpm and WOT is what causes mostly causes the misfire on my car.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Are there any updates on this issue? I want to chip my TTRS but reading these misfire issues has stopped me =(


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I'm not positive that I'm experiencing the same thing. I have APR Stage 1 (91 octane). I have noticed a couple times when accelerating hard and at around 4500-5k rpm all power seemed to drop for a beat. It almost feels like the tires slipped but that can't be what is happening, just the same feeling. 

This wasn't the first time but I did drive over a 100 miles fairly aggressively over the next hour or so and didn't have it happen again.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> I'm not positive that I'm experiencing the same thing. I have APR Stage 1 (91 octane). I have noticed a couple times when accelerating hard and at around 4500-5k rpm all power seemed to drop for a beat. It almost feels like the tires slipped but that can't be what is happening, just the same feeling.
> 
> This wasn't the first time but I did drive over a 100 miles fairly aggressively over the next hour or so and didn't have it happen again.


Yes!!! That's the exact problem. When I first felt it I thought the tires slipped but nope it's the boost cut of or miss fire... Whatever it is you make number 9 with the same exact problem.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

If that's the case I'll make it official.

1.) 2013 TTRS/APR Stage 2 Tune/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires randomly mostly when going 75% to 100% throttle in all gears
2.)'12 / GIAC - Stage 1, 93 Octane / Secondary Cat deletes only / Power loss at WOT in 3 or 4, backfires seconds following hard full throttle application, intermittently
3.) 2013 TTRS/APR stage I tune/93 octane - misfire mainly in 6th, but occasionally other gears mostly at WOT 
4.) 13 TTRS/APR Stage/ 93 Octane no other mods, misfire in 5th & 6th at 3500 RPMS and punch it
5.) 2012 TTRS/APR Stage 2.5 Tune (re-flash supposed to fix issue but didn't)/ 93 octane/ RSC turbo back exhaust/ misfires when going 75% to 100% throttle in 4, 5 and 6th. Also my turbo has completely stopped working twice but not after re-tune thus far.
6.)2012 TTRS APR STAGE2/ AWE Intercooler/ APR DP W HFC.. I did not have any issues with stage 1 but since going to stage 2 constant check engine light, but no decrease in power or limp mode...misfires vary from gear but always at WOT...seems to be most prominent in lower gears lately since I am not driving the car hard BC of CEL that I am going to get fixed once I have the time to...
7.)2012 TTRS/Stasis/91 octane, no check engine light but misfires in vcds log. Misfire moves to different cylinders from log to log. Rough idle, hesitation when accelerating, mileage down.
8.)2012 TTRS/APR Stage 2.5 Tune / 93 octane (91 mix with 100 to get to 93)/APR DP with stock Sport exhaust/ random misfire and hesitation when going 75% to 100% throttle in 4, 5 and 6th. Worse with higher load. Very random occurring.
9.) 2013 TTRS / APR Stage 1 / 91 octane / stock sport exhaust / Under hard acceleration around 5k rpm power cuts out for a moment. Completely random.
10.)


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] - I have budget to purchase an APR downpipe and Stage 2 flash for my 2012 TT-RS, but I am going to put it on hold until a fix is identified or at the very least additional information is brought to light regarding the cause. 

If other tuners like GIAC are following this thread, releasing a fix and/or information about the cause is going to put you in a great position to earn my business. 

Once the root cause is identified, I sure hope that the company or person doing so releases the information on the forums. Keeping this type of information secret only harms the overall TT-RS community. None of the tuners are doing a good job communicating with the TT-RS community that they are even working on the issue.

It took finding a post on the UK VAGOC forum by [email protected] to even know that APR was actively investigating the reported problems. That is better than the complete silence from the other tuners (as far as I know), but isn't confidence inspiring in any case. Being stuck with unresolved issues which are near impossible for the customer to fix on their own is the worst part of vehicle modification, especially when said mods are sold as well tested, production quality solutions. 

Businesses can't be completely transparent all of the time, but some timely 'we acknowledge the reports and are actively investigating' type posts would go a long way to easing concerns.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

^agreed. I've been waiting for a solution. I have allocated a budget for stage 1 as well. It was originally for apr but its for whichever company can solve this problem


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Did some more logging yesterday and had some strange results. I was logging the boost control (N75) and it was 0 for most of the time which was different on earlier logs. I am still having misfires in 3 out of 5 cylinders and the specified boost was at 96 and 97 for almost the entire run. 
I am going out this morning to do a couple more runs to make sure that it was not just a glitch or something like that.
The N75 % should not be 0 under WOT right?


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as Keith and Hightech. I already have the APR dp installed and I love the sound and performance of that and I would love to do a Stage 2 tune but I am hesitant as I am a novice with performance vehicles and I certainly don't have the skills required to troubleshoot these issues on my own. Heres hoping for a solution or some communication that this is an acknowledged issue that is being worked on. Until it is resolved I will be patiently waiting to give someone my money.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

southpole12 said:


> high gear, low rpm and WOT is what causes mostly causes the misfire on my car.


AKA high-load. A little knocking while boosting beyond the stock operating range sounds like a great way to blow up that little 2.5T engine! I'd take it easy if folks are misfiring (even though it's not necessarily a knock), since something is clearly amiss.


----------



## MarinaTTRS (Jan 20, 2013)

LynxFX said:


> I'm not positive that I'm experiencing the same thing. I have APR Stage 1 (91 octane). I have noticed a couple times when accelerating hard and at around 4500-5k rpm all power seemed to drop for a beat. It almost feels like the tires slipped but that can't be what is happening, just the same feeling.
> 
> This wasn't the first time but I did drive over a 100 miles fairly aggressively over the next hour or so and didn't have it happen again.


 I have the exact problem. APR Stage 1, happened since 300 miles on car. Going to call my guy and see if he can get an answer from APR next week. It's like a mini gut punch each time it occurs. I just sold my Dinan tuned 1-series, and I'm sad to say the motor kicked this one's but in a straight line. Need to fix this.


----------



## MarinaTTRS (Jan 20, 2013)

*Write your tuning company APR*

I just sent APR an email directly and explained the issue and that word on the net is APR is on top of it. Hope to hear back from them.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

MarinaTTRS said:


> I just sent APR an email directly and explained the issue and that word on the net is APR is on top of it. Hope to hear back from them.


 The number of occurrences have gone down a lot for me lately. Still happens but harder to reproduce. APR has a new file that you can get for Stage I and II that addresses the problem. I haven't switched to it as I'm waiting to get my downpipe delivered so I can just go right to Stage II and get that version. Going to the tuner is a pain so trying to limit it to one trip. I'm kinda pissed that I was told there was a downpipe in stock and ready to ship to me back at the end of November and I still don't have it. Now they are telling me in 2-3 weeks. :banghead:


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

How many are still experiencing misfire problems with NGK plugs fitted ? 
The misfire was experienced by tuners in German right from the early days of tuning the RS. 
Can't remember the exact technical description at the time,but it was down to high torque and blowing the spark out under certain conditions. 
I had it with my first Siemoneit racing map when accelerating hard in 4th from 40/50 mph or so. 
After fitting the NGK plugs I had no problems. 
Had APR's stage 2 map on mine, also with no misfire problems. 
Running standard at the moment,but will soon have APR's latest map on the car to test on the Autobahns


----------

